# Yet Another Daemoness: Norse 7-string Atlantean



## narad (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't post much on these boards but you guys seem to appreciate Dylan's work as much as I do - thought I'd share some pics from an upcoming/in-progress build. It's a 7-string Atlantean with a killer burl top. I'm a huge fan of Norse mythology, so the inlay comes from that - it's the midgard serpent Jormungandr, whose body wraps the entire circumference of the world, grasping his tail in his mouth. During the final battle he let's go of his tail and him and Thor fight it out, slaying each other. I'll update with specs, and additional pics when I get them from Dylan. The inlay is mostly complete, there's still some revisions being made to his head. It's going to be done in brass!


----------



## Ckackley (Oct 10, 2010)

That's amazing.. You may have designed my dream fretboard..


----------



## Hallic (Oct 10, 2010)

lookin forward 2 teh final..


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 10, 2010)

It's going to look ridiculously good - just like all of Dylan's guitars seem to!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 10, 2010)

That fretboard and burl top are going to look amazing upon completion.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 10, 2010)

Badass! Couldnt have chosen a better shape than the atlantean for a Norse axo, lol. Going to look amazing with that inlay.
also, awesome burl top!


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 10, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhh, this is yours. I was in the shop a couple of days ago and saw this, also wondered who's the inlay design was.

This looks amazing in person, really looking forward to seeing it finished as I'm thinking of potentially getting a pretty special Daemoness in the Atlantean shape myself.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 10, 2010)

HHNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG

I think I just had a heart attack.


----------



## blister7321 (Oct 10, 2010)

that top is sexy as hell
the inlay will be badass aswell


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Oct 10, 2010)

holy crap, Jormungandr fretboard inlay, thats freakin incredble


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 10, 2010)

I gotta say I have a soft spot for the Atlantean.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 10, 2010)

fuck me, that looks fantastic! since i come from Karmøy, in Norway, the place where vikings first settled, and spread to build the empire of Norway, i kinda feel like i should have a viking-themed guitar too


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 10, 2010)

Shit, me too. I guess i'll have to start saving up. 

You've got a killer burl top there, narad, and I'm expecting >56k worth of photos of it.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 11, 2010)

That fretboard design is giving me a raging...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 11, 2010)

Bigfan said:


> Shit, me too. I guess i'll have to start saving up.
> 
> You've got a killer burl top there, narad, and I'm expecting >56k worth of photos of it.



eyyyy, a fellow Karmøybu! Ke faen du jere på sjustrengar.org, farr?!

kim e du? kjenne eg deg?


----------



## MacTown09 (Oct 11, 2010)

This is beautiful. I cant wait to see it. I also am a fan of Norse mythology and viking stories/legacy so that fretboard is more amazing than anything!


----------



## Mordacain (Oct 11, 2010)

Digging that fretboard and top man! Makes me wish I had enough juju to contract my "Godkiller" motif axe I've been dreaming of for years from them...


----------



## technomancer (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome, that inlay in brass is going to look killer in brass


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 11, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> eyyyy, a fellow Karmøybu! Ke faen du jere på sjustrengar.org, farr?!
> 
> kim e du? kjenne eg deg?



Sikkårt ikkje, kor på øynå e du frå da? Åkrabu her.

edit: And now everyone else will be confused because google translate won't recognize anything of what we've written.


----------



## theo (Oct 11, 2010)

wow.. possibly the best Ive seen yet! cant wait for finished pics!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Oct 12, 2010)

^ Uhm, what he said.


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 12, 2010)

Karmøysk is pretty metal, yeah.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 12, 2010)

Bigfan said:


> Ok, går på koparvik vgs sjøl.



eg gjekk påbygg der for et par år siden 

har du authen? beinharde fyr! Das Authmaschin!!!


----------



## theo (Oct 12, 2010)

Authmaschin!!! AUTHMASCHIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 12, 2010)

Off-topic but wth.

Har heldigvis barra kjekke lererar; Jorunn og Gro, åsså nogen andre


----------



## Lewk (Oct 23, 2010)

I saw this body and the neck in the shop and it' very coool please update often


----------



## narad (Oct 23, 2010)

Lewk said:


> I saw this body and the neck in the shop and it' very coool please update often



Thanks! I'm following your build closely as well! I've wanted to do white wash for a while, so I'm excited to see how it turns out. Dylan also suggested the gold evo fretwire for this one, just waiting to hear how it holds up vs stainless and if a refret poses any risk to the inlay.





Ckackley said:


> That's amazing.. You may have designed my dream fretboard..



Just to clarify, I just outlined to Dylan some of the rough ideas I had in my head, and some design elements I liked, and sent him the following photo as inspiration, and he did the rest. I could have never designed something like that, that both has a lot of movement across the fretboard and is very true to old Norse style. So ya - I echo that sentiment! Just didn't want to accidentally absorb any props for it.








I have a few more pics on my Daemoness flickr set that the original images are part of, I'm just not sure how to share the album. I'll update the least redundant ones here through individual links. Flickr....grr...

[UPDATE]
Got the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625009434137/


----------



## SamSam (Oct 24, 2010)

What's the turn around on his guys work? Every single guitar I have seen so far has looked incredible and I'm getting tempted


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 24, 2010)

I grabbed a picture of the progress on your inlay a couple of weeks ago when I was in the shop, I meant to link this here but forgot:


----------



## narad (Oct 24, 2010)

I didn't know he was that far along! Thanks - greatly appreciated! So many visitors to that shop, I should just pay people for spy photos.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think I'll never stop being amazed by Dylan's work. Really can't wait to see more of this guitar.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Phenomenal, that is all.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 25, 2010)

THESE kind of things are the sole reason I signed up here. Fab!
Out of curiosity (and too lazy to extensively search atm - these forums are MASSIVE hah), could you send me PM telling what the approximate price for one of his fiddles is, especially with a fretboard like that?


----------



## Roo (Nov 13, 2010)

YES. I keep thinking that more folk should go for the Atlantean body, it is so awesome. That is such a hot burl as well. 

Congrats on this one man!


----------



## Roo (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh and another point, there's another guy getting thinking of ordering a daemoness but on his twelfth fret he's having the Mjolnir.

So if you guys ever coincided at a gig you would actually have to have a final guitar battle whereupon you would perish and then 9 steps later so would he....maybe don't do that. Also you'd have to poison the sky or something wouldn't you?

Now I'm just thinking of bad guitar/ragnarok puns

ragnaROCK! hmmm, bit cheesy....er....riffnarok....help me out here


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 13, 2010)

Holy fuck, this looks insanely awesome.


----------



## Daggorath (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice work there, I await pics of the finished intstrument.


----------



## narad (Nov 20, 2010)

Dylan sent a couple updated pics with inlay and binding with the header "bad pics", so in the spirit of these not being gallery-level pics, I have further destroyed one of the pics with bad photoshopping ability:






I think the hardware wound up about 5-10% too large but
you get the idea. I love how the large housings look in the
Atlantean. Such a great design!

I think we're copping the evo gold fretwire from the 
Fist of the Northstar build.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2010)

Very cool  I normally don't like that body shape, but with that wood and inlays it looks awesome 

Now post all the pics


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 20, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Very cool  I normally don't like that body shape, but with that wood and inlays it looks awesome
> 
> Now post all the pics


 
yeah, the shape of the guitar works great with the theme.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 20, 2010)

Sweet jesus that's sick!


----------



## narad (Nov 21, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Now post all the pics



I secretly had uploaded them all to the flickr set, but really not much to go on: of the other two one is blurry and they're both in the binding clamps so now I guess it'll probably be finished before the next set of updates?

Daemoness 7-string Atlantean - a set on Flickr


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 21, 2010)

Holy shit...that inlay. Looks like Urnes style...I bet it will look incredible!


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 21, 2010)

... I feel like going into an all caps rampage here. There has NOT been a single Daemoness thread where my breath hasn't been completely taken away from me and where my soul hasn't been ripped from me and tossed around like a ball. This is incredible.


----------



## narad (Nov 21, 2010)

technomancer said:


>



Ah, thanks. I would have gone through the effort if I knew I was automatically resizing things down a bit?



InTheRavensName said:


> Holy shit...that inlay. Looks like Urnes style...I bet it will look incredible!



Yea - you have to check out the Daemoness preview video on his site. There's a whole fretboard done in that Urnes style, alternating blue and this brass color. Only shows it for about 5 seconds though.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 21, 2010)

narad said:


> Yea - you have to check out the Daemoness preview video on his site. There's a whole fretboard done in that Urnes style, alternating blue and this brass color. Only shows it for about 5 seconds though.



Yeah, I think he should update his site with some of these customs we've been seeing. In fact, in general I think luthiers should put their projects online. Ran is really good with that, but it doesn't seem to be the general trend.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah unfortunately most luthiers aren't HTML wizards, and mucking about with their sites takes time away from building guitars


----------



## narad (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I think he should update his site with some of these customs we've been seeing. In fact, in general I think luthiers should put their projects online. Ran is really good with that, but it doesn't seem to be the general trend.



I agree with this point in general but I think it's wasted on Dylan. He only updates like every 3-4 months, but you only get finished pairs of guitars around every 2-3 months. A bit of a delay, but nothing too severe. I don't think the other Norse inlay I was referring to is completed at this point. In fact, the burled atlantean 6 from that *really* old video was just finished a couple months ago, and the two halves of burl he shows off are this guitar, so some of the builds really do take a while. I could be wrong, but I don't think there are any guitars completed behind the scenes that between his page and the build threads here we're still not seeing. I think right now we're just missing Nolly's 2 on that page.


----------



## airpanos (Nov 21, 2010)

Niiiiice fretboard man  it matches perfect with the body


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 21, 2010)

those inlays! damnit!!


----------



## Rusti (Nov 22, 2010)

"epic" is much appropriate here


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2010)

Fuck yess


----------



## Lewk (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 2, 2010)

damn.


----------



## Lewk (Dec 2, 2010)

It was really hard to get a decent pic of the abalone eye but it looks so goood


----------



## narad (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn! The detail is even better than I imagined! Ha, I'm getting pretty confused with that burl looking differently ever time I see it - Thanks man!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 2, 2010)

I knew it was going to look good... but Damn!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 3, 2010)

If nothing else, Dylan is the ultimate master of inlays.


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2011)

Fretted...


----------



## thesimo (Jan 20, 2011)

are these inlays done with some kind of liquid filler?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 20, 2011)

Those better not be fucking copper frets, my friend 

Nice looking guitar though!


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2011)

thesimo said:


> are these inlays done with some kind of liquid filler?



Brass, but my thought was the same as yours. Probably some brass putty, which wasn't what popped into my mind when we talked about doing the inlay in it. I'll ask him about it at some point.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 20, 2011)

holy crap, that is amazing (still amazing)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 20, 2011)

Probably the coolest fretboard ever.



CrushingAnvil said:


> Those better not be fucking copper frets, my friend
> 
> Nice looking guitar though!


 
Looks like the evo fretwire (golden).


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Looks like the evo fretwire (golden).



You got it. I'm pretty happy it didn't turn out to be a bright gold - I was worried it might come across tacky, but this shade is quite usable.


----------



## -Oracle- (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh.my.goodness.

The level of craftmanship is almost godly.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 20, 2011)

The Evo fretwire looks AWESOME with that inlay (which looks even more awesome). I take it you are going to slay _Midgarðsormr_ by shredding it to pieces so we can allow the world to continue?


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I take it you are going to slay _Midgarðsormr_ by shredding it to pieces so we can allow the world to continue?



But do you really want to live in a world where I was forced to shred it to pieces? Not worth saving!  Someone's getting a Mjollnir Daemoness, so we'll have to start a Ragnarok cover band or something.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 20, 2011)

Fucking epic, 'nuff said.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 20, 2011)

narad said:


> But do you really want to live in a world where I was forced to shred it to pieces? Not worth saving!  Someone's getting a Mjollnir Daemoness, so we'll have to start a Ragnarok cover band or something.



Better the alternative of no world at all. 

I would buy the album for novelty alone.


----------



## Lewk (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks good, I've got the same fret wire going on my Daemoness with maple fretboard.


----------



## caparison_x (Jan 23, 2011)

I wonder how the body shape effects the tone of the guitar? 

Does any one know whether the enlarged upper horn has any benefit for tone?

I know tone woods are important but obviously size/mass and shape will have some effect on sustain/tone/attack etc


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 23, 2011)

caparison_x said:


> I wonder how the body shape effects the tone of the guitar?
> 
> Does any one know whether the enlarged upper horn has any benefit for tone?
> 
> I know tone woods are important but obviously size/mass and shape will have some effect on sustain/tone/attack etc



I would wager size/shape/mass are the real important factors, places to lose energy to, or reflect frquencies which may cause a bit of resonance. Pickups still rule the game I think though. (and amps)


----------



## narad (Jan 23, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I would wager size/shape/mass are the real important factors, places to lose energy to, or reflect frquencies which may cause a bit of resonance. Pickups still rule the game I think though. (and amps)



I've had ash guitars of varying sizes, shapes, and inherently, mass, and they've all had a pretty similar vibe. Same with korina and explorers/Vs vs some cutaway designs. We could theorize many reasons why they might make a difference, but what I'm looking forward from the extended upper bout with respect to the lengthy shovel of the body is simply good balance.

Also, this is EMGs, so tonally a bit over-powering.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jan 24, 2011)

Holy crap that fretboard looks incredible.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2011)

narad said:


> I've had ash guitars of varying sizes, shapes, and inherently, mass, and they've all had a pretty similar vibe. Same with korina and explorers/Vs vs some cutaway designs. We could theorize many reasons why they might make a difference, but what I'm looking forward from the extended upper bout with respect to the lengthy shovel of the body is simply good balance.
> 
> Also, this is EMGs, so tonally a bit over-powering.




I think the whole active pickups thing with their preamp set preamp might be a bit of this.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I think the whole active pickups thing with their preamp set preamp might be a bit of this.



To be clear, I meant *this* guitar is getting EMGs - all the previous comparisons were between other guitars with various passives, most with pretty moderate PAF-spec'ish winds.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2011)

narad said:


> To be clear, I meant *this* guitar is getting EMGs - all the previous comparisons were between other guitars with various passives, most with pretty moderate PAF-spec'ish winds.



Gotcha.


----------



## narad (Feb 3, 2011)

Guitar-summoning Completed:

















About 15 more finished photos on the flickr site:
Daemoness 7-string Atlantean - a set on Flickr


----------



## OrsusMetal (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Lewk (Feb 3, 2011)

Just saw this in my Facebook feed, looks amaaazing


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 3, 2011)

holy balls!


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks amazing. When will it be in your hands?


----------



## narad (Feb 3, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Looks amazing. When will it be in your hands?



Shipping out next Wednesday, has to cross the Atlantic... hard to say. If it gets here by friday it's going to be a very nontraditional valentine's day for someone sitting around watching me play it.


----------



## Durero (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow!

Looks like a guitar fit for a Viking god to play.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2011)

I normally don't like that body shape, but that works amazingly well with that design. 

Great wood choices and design. Thing is fantastic


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2011)

His inlay work is gorgeous as usual


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 3, 2011)

narad said:


> If it gets here by friday it's going to be a very nontraditional valentine's day for someone sitting around watching me play it.




Make sure you bless us with an NGD!


----------



## kmanick (Feb 3, 2011)

wow that came out great! congrats!


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 4, 2011)

Unbelievable. Dylans work amazes me beyond belief. That man has an amazing talent. Awesome guitar, congrats!


----------



## Khaine88 (Feb 4, 2011)

My fucking god that is fucking incredible , Massive congrats dude, no doubt your wetting yourself on how it turned out <3.
I just sent Dylan a quote sheet for a 7 String Cimmerian with a Black Limba Body, Honduras Rosewood Neck, Cocobolo board and a Claro Walnut top, hopefully with an Arcane Rune/Circles Inlay design over the whole fretboard and with some arcane scripture inked onto the top, not the whole thign but in strategic locations 

But again, massive congrats dude! Dylans work is unblieveable, its crazy how one man can posses so much tallent, also was pretty stoked when He walked past me at the Periphery gig in Bristol hahaq


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 4, 2011)

This guitar is most awesome it gets the Bill & Ted Wyld Stallyns thumbs up


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 4, 2011)

Por vous:


----------



## narad (Feb 4, 2011)

Khaine88 said:


> just send Dylan a quote sheet for a 7 String Cimmerian with a Black Limba Body, Honduras Rosewood Neck, Cocobolo board and a Claro Walnut top, hopefully with an Arcane Rune/Circles Inlay design over the whole fretboard and with some arcane scripture inked onto the top, not the whole thign but in strategic locations



Awesome, man - sounds like something I'd order! Maybe some of Frank Hartung's work would be inspiring to you:


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 4, 2011)

narad said:


> Awesome, man - sounds like something I'd order! Maybe some of Frank Hartung's work would be inspiring to you:



I wanted to get the one ring inscription on my wedding ring but my wife won't let me


----------



## Sofos (Feb 5, 2011)

would you be offended if i said i wanted to have sex with your guitar? id risk the splinters to hit that. then id stand on it afterwards, and ask for it to make me a sandwich


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 5, 2011)

Quite amazing!


----------



## Rusti (Feb 5, 2011)

ohh so epic win!


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Saw this on Facebook when it got posted. It looks completely unreal!  I demand an NGD as soon as you get it!


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow!!!

I usually don't like "metal" guitar shapes, but that's gorgeous.


----------



## narad (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments guys - didn't even realize this was on facebook.


----------



## Lukifer (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow stellar guitar!!! Never thought a fret board could be so epic!


----------

